# The Firminator Food Plot Planter



## BornToHunt83

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about the Firminator Planter on what the price is? I can not find it anywhere online. thefirminator.com..


----------



## Rusher

BTH83,

Your question is simple, the websites rarely display prices because manufactures wholesale/retail. Most of the time manufactures don't get involved with direct sales. Check under dealer listing and call direct or browse the dealer's website.


----------



## Taxidermist

I contacted them and they said the 4ft atv model is $4990.00


----------



## Rusher

Wow! that is outrageous for a toy:yikes:


----------

